# iPod Nano 3G: Boutons ne fonctionnent plus



## Web2 (24 Novembre 2009)

Salut,

J'ai un iPod Nano 3ème Génération 4 Go depuis qu'il est sorti et ca fait environ 1-2 mois je l'ai échappé dans la toilette et il a éteins simultanément. Hier j'ai essayé de le rallumer ça a fonctionné, mon iTunes le reconnaît. Le seul problème c'est que les boutons (Menu, Précédent, Suivant, Play) ne fonctionnent plus, mais la molette fonctionne toujours et le bouton de vérouillage fonctionne aussi. 

Y'a-t-il moyen de faire quelque chose moi même pour régler ce problème ?

Merci


----------



## 217ae1 (24 Novembre 2009)

essaye d'abord de le restaurer.


je dirais qu'il faudra probablement changer les boutons, mais peut-être en le démontant et en nettoyant les prises....


Bonne chance !


----------

